
Cops Told ‘Don’t Look’ at New iPhones to Avoid Face ID Lock-Out - okket
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/5984jq/cops-dont-look-iphonex-face-id-unlock-elcomsoft
======
chongli
Apple should add a feature to lock out the phone if you close your eyes during
Face ID.

~~~
ShakataGaNai
The phones wont unlock if your eyes are closed. So that's kinda already a
feature. Of course a full "lock out because this is my distress signal"
feature would be nifty, but imagine you blink in the middle of unlocking your
phone on a regular day and find yourself very locked out. That'd be very
annoying.

~~~
chongli
The blink issue could be avoided by having it wait a second or so to see if
your eyes stay closed.

------
ericlewis
Holding the power + volume for couple seconds till it’s double vibrates will
also turn off FaceID.

------
coderobe
a little tape on the camera would do just as well, wouldn't it?

~~~
qbrass
Just hold your thumb over the lens.

~~~
kbob
The infrared emitters can "see" through the non-bone parts of a thumb, I
think, but it would be hard to capture a valid face scan.

~~~
ShakataGaNai
Uh, no. Sorry. The IR cannot be transmitted with any fidelity through a thumb.
The only way this would work is if you actually weren't covering the camera
and IR emitters with your thumb (which is entirely possible because most
people don't know where the IR emitters are in the notch)

